# Best/Worst time to eat fruit



## Justshyofit (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi,
Question (yet again): when is the best time and the worst time to eat fruit?


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Early in the day and after a workout, imo. I dont eat any type of sugar in my final 2 meals.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 22, 2007)

I usually have a fruit early in the day and post workout.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Apr 23, 2007)

What sort of fruit?


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont eat alot of fruit. when i do it's usually meals one or two. Or, yah, pre workout.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

As long as you are eating a balance healthy meal with the fruit and the cals fit into your daily allotment.  enjoy your piece of fruit.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 23, 2007)

I eat bananas, apples, and blueberries w/ oats


----------



## Nate K (Apr 23, 2007)

3- posts at almost same time!


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

Yah I only have apples and berries usually, and only with oatmeal. But for a treat i like oranges and pineapple


----------



## vortrit (Apr 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah I only have apples and berries usually, and only with oatmeal. But for a treat i like oranges and pineapple



I love pinapple in my pwo shake.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

pineapple is good until it starts to hurt my tongue.
I dont usually have fruit in my shake (boring)

Only whey n soy


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 23, 2007)

wouldnt fruit be key post workout for an insulin spike, which helps lower cortisol post wo?


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE fruit; especially in shakes. However, I'm on a cut and trying to keep carbs between 50 - 76grams per day. So, I find that strawberries are one of the few fruits that I can have a generous serving of without adding a lot of carbs to the meal. (besides apples; which I don't really love...)  Pineapple and blueberries are pretty high in carbs.. for those of you eating them; are you on a cut?


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 23, 2007)

im on a cut, get all my carbs from potatoes or fruit for the most part


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 23, 2007)

Im doing Body Recomp with emphasis on fat loss for now.
Basically the fruits im eating are Apples and tangerines haha, But only in the morning till like noon or so


----------



## DontStop (Apr 24, 2007)

Apples, I think, are the best fruit for weight loss, High fiber, Low GI,....Delicious.


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 24, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Apples, I think, are the best fruit for weight loss, High fiber, Low GI,....Delicious.



i dont care what you say, I still love you!


----------



## Gordo (Apr 24, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> wouldnt fruit be key post workout for an insulin spike, which helps lower cortisol post wo?



The GI of most fruit is pretty low. The ones with high GI have a pretty low GL. There are some exceptions like dates, but that's pretty rare.

Dehydrated fruit can give you more bang for the same weight. Most fruit is pretty diabetic friendly because of fructose.

For most folks fruit is good anytime. Overall caloric intake versus output should be your bigger concern. I can't think of anyone who got fat off of fruit.


----------

